# WANTED LM20 litchfield rear lip spoiler add on



## Evofq-400 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi anybody selling or know anybody selling the rear dry carbon add on spoiler than come on the litchfield LM20 car.. im willing to travel to collect.. 

Thanks


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

there is 4SRC one. 

https://www.4src.co.uk/products/4src-add-on-dry-carbon-spoiler


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Litchfield do sell there rear spoiler seperately, or there***8217;s samo***8217;s option above.


----------



## Evofq-400 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks for the reply guys.. i will look into sam***8217;s dry carbon spoiler and also inquire with Litchfield 

***x1f44d;***x1f3fc;


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Look at the Mines eba rear spoiler, looks identical to the LM item

Pretty sure one is a copy of the other.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Original Mines design, but about £3K from them...they do appear from time to time on international ebay but you'd pay at least £2K.


----------

